# Do you wear a vest?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Since I've started training youngsters again, my parents decided to give me an early birthday present - a savety vest made by Tipperary. 
I had always considered them to be "eventing" vests, and had never really thought much about them until they gave me this present. 
Now I have totally changed my tune. With youngsters, you never know what they might do, so I decided that it wasn't worth risking a busted rib over not wearing one. I really like it. I don't wear it riding Maia as I feel safe and confident on her, but I do while riding the other two.
However, I have heard that some riding schools won't let kids ride with vests, and I don't know why. It does offer protection. 
Do any of you wear vests?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have only wore one of the few occasions I have gone cross country otherwise no BUT I will be wearing one on the first few rides on my babies, especially the draft.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never worn one, but I've never really had the need to wear one. I don't jump very high. I have worked young and inexperienced horses, but I've never worn a vest.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope, I never have. If I ever feel the need to, maybe I'd wear one...but I never had the need to.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't wear a body protector, but if/when I start learning to jump (it probably won't be before September so it'll have to be next summer, when I'm riding again) I'll probably buy a body protector. Better safe than sorry, I guess!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, I didn't even know they existed. Goodness.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Only for cross country, at the moment. Although if I'm being a good girl I will put it on if we have showjumping lessons outdoors in the fields. If I competed over fences, as I plan to do in the future, I would probably wear it then too. 
But not most of the time - not for flatwork lessons, hacks or most jumping lessons. I ride youngsters without it on too as I feel like it restricts my movement and makes me stiff sometimes, where I want to be light and comfortable and ready to move if I need to! If I were doing first rides I would probably wear it though, but I don't.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never wore one and i don't think i will.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I've worn them while riding xc before in the back field course of my old barn, but never in an arena. I never really thought about it, but it is a very good idea..


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have one, bit if I did I would wear it. I think they look cool and really warm. I know it can help you as you have less chance of breaking your ribs while jumping or whatever, but I don't really mind because I have been riding for 4 years without one....


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a vest. If Vega's feeling fresh, i wear one. The next time i ride Gem, i'm wearing one. I also plan on wearing one when i start jumping Vega.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

i've never worn a vest, though if i was given one and was riding a horse i wasn't sure about i suppose i would. but i don't know if western riders wear them?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha I only wear mine when I'm riding the youngsters or am jumping


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't, but I don't see anything wrong having extra-protection with unknown horses (especially greenies).


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I usually where one every time I ride no matter what I do. I took a nasty fall about three years ago and landed right on top of a jump, it was a miracle that I didn't break my back. 

Now with my youngster, it's not worth it to me NOT to wear it.

Although, in this 90 degree weather I will admit I haven't worn it in a couple of days. He's been pretty calm though. *knock on wood*


----------

